# CVS und openoffice (deutsch)

## moogli

Hola Leute,

bin neu hier im Forum und habe in den letzten Tagen erfolgreich Gentoo installiert. Läuft prachtvoll schnell.  :Smile: 

Nun will ich mir noch das deutsche OpenOffice von:

cvs.berlios.de ...

verbasteln. Wie und welche notwendigen Files muss ich in den Portage Tree einbauen. Wie ist das allgemeine vorgehen, um Files aus dem cvs zu verbasteln?

Danke für Eure Hilfe.

Gruß

Moogli

----------

